# HOSERS New website address



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi guys-
I know there is a couple of ya that check our website now and then, so this is to let y'all know the addy has changed as my brother in law set us up with our own domain. Its updated right to last Sunday when we ran our 3rd HOSERS invitational featuring all Dirt Late Model bods. There is a cool page reminiscing the Ford-Aurora G.N. Championships, as well as a big 1/24 page.
Lots of photos of cars and racers! Here is the new addy.

http://www.hosers-slotcars.com

Hope anybody interested enjoys it! Circle Track DAC


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Site Dac...*

Truly enjoyed the pics and the read. Especially the vintage Aurora page and the new age old-school dirt trackers. tjd :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Everyone check out dacs site! Fast loading, big pics & great info! (now if we can just get him to hook up a chat! LOL)

dac, Great coverage on the Hosers invitational. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey DAC—

The site is great!
I loved all the racing pics and track pics’. The nostalgic pics’ and the Aurora Nats’ pics are also brilliant! It’s just so cool to have had a diligent person that took those pics for posterity. Good luck there
What a memory jog! Thanks so much! A really fine job all around! :thumbsup: 

Ps—Linda Vaughn and Jungle Pam, I’ve seen at the track up close—we won’t get into the memories of those two! :tongue: 

Cheers..


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comps on the site guys, but the credit for it needs to go to my brother in law Warren Pfenning(pairadiceracing). He learned how to build websites on his own, and now found us an affordable way to have our own domain instead of a sub-domain as it was before. As many times as I look at the various pages, it doesnt seem to get old. He does the best he can keeping it updated and interesting. I also think he does a heck of a job! Also--Jim Holland the author of the Ford-Aurora page, is a professional journalist for our local newspaper, and one of the 3 founding members of HOSERS. He won 
the "best special interest article" award in journalism in the state of South Dakota for that slotcar column in 2004. The plaque he recieved for his efforts hangs in Warrens shop with a collection of vintage photos also put together by Warren. We got a heck of a good group of guys, that keep having fun as the main goal for the club.

Take care---Circle Track DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DAC,
Great site. Love that 53' banked layout, especially the Hav-a-Bullet Racing Series. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Dac Where did you get the late models? I went thur 2 bibs wiping up the droole. Sundance


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Sundance, Check yer Email.
Those were the first 12 Grand Prix prototypes from Tom Cammarata. He is still setting up to go into production with them, and I dont have all the info yet. What I can tell ya is that a Monte Carlo, Taurus, and Intrepid version are in the works.

RoadRunner--Leave it to my Silver Bullet buddy RR to catch that rip off of the old "Have a Tampa" dirt late model series logo that all the big dogs raced under several years ago--by the way, aintit it yer turn to buy on chat next week? Think I brought the "Bullets" last 2 times! 

Later --- Circle Track DAC


----------

